# VW42L HDTV10A



## bwm561 (Dec 12, 2005)

Hi. My vizio tv backlight turns on but no picture or sound comes out of it. So i decide to open up the tv and i was looking at the main board. It took me a few minutes to find the problem but i did. I think it is a fuse but not for certain. It has "u10" above it on the board. Could anybody tell me if this can be replaced and if so where can i find one of these things? Thanks for your time. :smile:


----------



## bwm561 (Dec 12, 2005)

Here is an image of it if any could help me.


----------



## bwm561 (Dec 12, 2005)

actually its a regulator but i have no clue what to buy and i seen you can replace it with a soldering gun.


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi bwm561


You need the data sheet of the component in question to get the specs off it and then call up your nearest supplier to find the equivalent. You will need to specify the package type which in your case is a T0-92 SMD device along with its operating voltage.


----------

